# Too Much Weed!?



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 14, 2005)

after seeing the movie homegrown and reading stories i am planning this spring to find a increadable secret grow spot in the woods and plat 10-20 plants...

but then it hit me... if i some how get 8-20 pounds of weed *** AM I GOING TO DO WITH IT!!!...

most people who buy weed in my area dont buy oz.. So 1-2 pounds of weed is way more than i can go threw personly in a year so that leaves let say 18/10 pounds... well maybe ill sell a pound here or there in a year... that leaves 16/8 pounds left.. il give 2 to my good friends..  14/6  ummmmm wow i have a crap load of weed that i have no clue what to do with... i could do what they do in home grown and sell to the mob but yeah first of all even if i coudl somehow get in touch with the "mob" thats in m area i knnow ill get fucked some how...


so this goes out to people like ganjaguru and others who grow alot of weed..

what do you do with it all...


----------



## Max (Sep 15, 2005)

Theman - 

Do you ever watch Wheel of Fortune?  Notice how when they decide to spin, even though they know the puzzle, they end up going bankrupt?  It's karma -- they let greed win out over the desire to simply solve the puzzle. 

Be careful, my man.  18-20 pounds scares me.  You could do some serious time if caught.


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

You could go full time on the corner, but weed isn't where the money's at... tacos and burritos is the money.  For weed, I would not go through the 'mob' but find your previous sellers and talk to pushers on the corner, tell them that you will sell to them at a real low cost.  They will take it as it costs less money for them and you get rid of your weed, and you make money along the way, of course not as much as you can if you were in a different community.

----------------------------

Edited By Smokinmom- You need to familiarize yourself with the rules of our Marijuana Passion community.

4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana. Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other drugs, then please do so at another site.

Also, bumping up threads that are years old isn't necessary.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 28, 2008)

LMFAO!! Dopeman, this guy hasn't posted in almost 3 years... I think he got caught selling the pounds... You should have given him this advice 3 years ago! 
Crack is back baby!


----------



## dopeman265 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOLLLLLLLLLLL im a newbie


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 28, 2008)

Or maybe he just grew all that smoke and than decied to to grow for a while... Can't you smoke your ganja after a year or two?? If it's stored properly I believe you can...


----------



## Megatron (Jul 28, 2008)

Hows this...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 28, 2008)

> Seems like a mod problem!


Sounds to me like somebody didnt bother to read the rules.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

Im pretty sure that the rules also state that the discussion of SALES is banned?

Dopeman, dude read the rules, cause I don't wanna see you get banned just cause you didn't know them!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 28, 2008)

> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

I KNEW it.

Thanks RBH


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Jul 28, 2008)

id *edit bad language *smoke it all

*PLEASE READ SITE RULES ... BAD LANGUAGE IS NOT TOLERATED HERE*


----------

